
Show HN: A SSH client and connection manager in your favorite terminal - cuonggt
https://github.com/cuonggt/zzh
======
cuonggt
This is useful if you are:

\- Having too many server credentials to remember

\- Feeling hard to use SSH config file

\- Wanting to connect to your servers easier using your favorite terminal (no
more other terminals)

